# Como pasar mi / a reiserfs4

## DarkMind

estoy bajando un live cd con reiserfs4 de http://www.lxnay.scarlet.nl/

el punto es que como hago para no tener que reinstalar todo??

he escuchado que dicen que hay que comprimir todo.. como lo hago para pasar todo a mi otra particion y luego descomprimirlo de nuevo donde corresponde?

salu2

----------

## luisfeser

Yo lo que hice fue:

1) arrancar con un live cd (oficial, k da menos fallos), y montar dos particiones, la raiz y otra con espacio suficiente para pasarla.

2) Pasar la raiz a la otra particion con el comando "cp -a"

3) arrancar con el livecd con reiser4 (k a mi me fallaba mucho, pero al final lo conseguí) y pasar la antigua raiz a reiser4:

mkfs.reiser4 /dev/raiz

4) volver a pasar la copia k hiciste a su sitio original, de nuevo con "cp -a" (bueno, yo tuve k hacerlo con cp -av que tarda mas, pero con cp -a me fallaba).

5) midificar el fstab "/dev / reiser4 defaults 0 0"

6) reiniciar 

Y si todo va bien... funcionará  :Smile: 

Yo lo hice con el cd 1.3.5 basado en las mm3, y falla mucho, asi k probad el basado en las love-sources a ver que tal va  :Smile: 

----------

## artic

Bueno hay otra posibilidad q es la q uso yo,arrankar con live-cd hacer un tar de todo (una vez acabado copialo a otra paticion),no borres este tar ya q lo podrias aprovechar como backup de tu sistema  :Smile:  /,reinicias con tu live-cd con reiser-fs y formateas /,descompirmes el tar en tu nuevo reiser4.

Have fun

----------

## wel

Otra solución para hacer una copia de seguridad: 

dd if=/dev/hdaX of=archivo.dd

El proceso inverso restaurará la imagen de la partición.

----------

## DarkMind

 *wel wrote:*   

> Otra solución para hacer una copia de seguridad: 
> 
> dd if=/dev/hdaX of=archivo.dd
> 
> El proceso inverso restaurará la imagen de la partición.

 

como inverso?

onda dd if=archivo.dd of=/dev/hdax   ???

----------

## DarkMind

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

> Yo lo que hice fue:
> 
> 1) arrancar con un live cd (oficial, k da menos fallos), y montar dos particiones, la raiz y otra con espacio suficiente para pasarla.
> 
> 2) Pasar la raiz a la otra particion con el comando "cp -a"
> ...

 

con cp -a  como lo hiciste?

suponte yo tengo una particion (/dev/hda5) que monto en /mnt/datos

y si dentro de la particion creo una carpeta llamada Backup tendria que hacer

```
cp -a / /mnt/datos/Backup
```

asi?, o me equivoco??

salu2

----------

## luisfeser

si, mas o menos.

Yo tengo mi / en sda7 y mi home en hda1

lo que hice fue montar mi home y crear la carpeta raiz (mnt/temp/raiz). Y tambien monté la / en /mnt/gentoo

Luego nada mas k:

```
cp -a /mnt/gentoo/* /mnt/temp/raiz/
```

Y ya ta. y luego una vez k tienes montado el reiser4:

```
cp -a /mnt/temp/raiz/* /mnt/gentoo/
```

PD: el directorio temp lo cree en el live cd (no keria montarlo en floppy ni en cdrom  :Razz: )

De todos modos eso del "dd" tambien tiene muy buena pinta  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

> si, mas o menos.
> 
> Yo tengo mi / en sda7 y mi home en hda1
> 
> lo que hice fue montar mi home y crear la carpeta raiz (mnt/temp/raiz). Y tambien monté la / en /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

gracias, ya tengo mi particion / en reiser4    :Very Happy: 

----------

## luisfeser

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> gracias, ya tengo mi particion / en reiser4   

 

Me alegro  :Smile: 

A que es un placer hacer emerge sync, o un revdep-rebuild? jeje. Yo noto mucha diferencia.

----------

## DarkMind

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

>  *DarkMind wrote:*   gracias, ya tengo mi particion / en reiser4    
> 
> Me alegro 
> 
> A que es un placer hacer emerge sync, o un revdep-rebuild? jeje. Yo noto mucha diferencia.

 

 :Shocked:  es bastante rapido

voy a confiar en ti en cuanto a reiser4... hasta el momento me ha funkado bien, pero si falla, voy a contratar un asesino a sueldo para que te elimine..   :Laughing: 

jajajajaja..

vamos a ver que tal funciona esta nueva joyita...   :Razz: 

----------

## DarkMind

hay alguna forma de hacer funcionar aun mas rapido reiser4 (k ambicioso, jajaja)

por ejemplo que parametros hay?, onda como en reiser habia el noatime..etc , cuales hay aqui y para que sirven?  bsuque en la pag oficial de reiser pero no encontre nada...   :Confused: 

----------

## alexlm78

esty un poco descontinudo en cuanto a sistemas de archivos, alguno pordria referirme alguna URL para enterarme de los pros y contra del reiser4./

gracias.

----------

## psm1984

En www.goolgle.es buscar reiserfs y encontrareis en el primer resultado http://www.namesys.com/  :Razz: 

----------

## artic

Hola,pues como es logico reiser4 es superior a reiserfs en rapidez,q es su punto fuerte y ademas sigue siendo un sistema de archivos journal,lo q pasa es q no esta lo suficientemente maduro o testeado,pero yo lo estoi usando en todo mi sistema y sin problemas,he ganado rapidez y eso ya es mucho.Tb te vas a encontrar el problema de q necesitaras un kernel q lo soporte,mm-sources,nitro,love.Mi sistema corre con las nitro-sources y va de miedo.Lo q ya no se es si para usarlo en la /boot hay q parchear el grub,pq ahi es la unica particion donde conservo el reiserfs.

Salu2

----------

## alexlm78

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> En www.goolgle.es buscar reiserfs y encontrareis en el primer resultado http://www.namesys.com/ 

 

Muchas gracias.

----------

## psm1984

 *artic wrote:*   

> Mi sistema corre con las nitro-sources y va de miedo.Lo q ya no se es si para usarlo en la /boot hay q parchear el grub,pq ahi es la unica particion donde conservo el reiserfs.

 

¿para que quieres poner reiser4 en boot?

----------

## DarkMind

ya estaba puteando reiserfs4 y me di cuenta al final k no es reiser mi problema...

copiaba archivos, descomprimia to bien y rapido pero sentia el "desktop" como lento y poco responsivo.. ya le estaba hechando la culpa a reiser...

y al final cambie mi nitro-sources a ck-sources y puta, ahora vuela mi tarro...

nitro sucks... no me gustaron... la cago la diferencia, estos ck me funcionan MUCHO mas rapido...   :Laughing: 

----------

## artic

Se ve q pa gustos se pintan colores las ck son muy buenas sources,pero las nitro a mi me van de puta madre y mi desktop vuela,maneja la memoria de lujo.Av tenemos q darnos cuenta son peculariedades dentro de nuestro ekipo y por eso no debemos echar la culpa a las sources,a veces hay q probar mas versiones.

Salu2

----------

## artic

Pues quiero ponerlo en la /boot del mismo modo q en su dia puse reiserfs ,pq al no tener ya reiserfs podre desisntalar los programas y el soporte en el kernel.Ya se q son 64M pero pq no????????????

Salu2

----------

